
Mice can inherit the fear of a smell - marojejian
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/the-smell-of-fear-can-be-inherited-scientists-prove-8975995.html
======
ColinWright
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828579)

